# Push the Forums back over to the left



## Jasoco (Aug 8, 2001)

First of all, there is a HUGE EMPTY area on the left. Second, my res is only 1024x768. I have to scroll Horizontally.. I hate that! And I hate to think what people using 800x600 go through.

Put it back over. There's no reason to have a huge empty space just for a background image.


----------



## Jasoco (Aug 8, 2001)

Oh, great. Now I see there are Ad's there. The Ad's could wok just as well on the top or bottom of the pages.

I hate to sound rude, but the Forums were better last night. I like the colors, images and all.. I just don't like the scrolling.

In a forum like this, Horizontal space is important.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 8, 2001)

The new design was made for 1024x768... it works great on my monitor. What browser you using?

Admin


----------



## endian (Aug 8, 2001)

I have to agree. I'm not crazy about the left sidebar area either. I'd rather see the ads on the right, or even placed between message postings. (horizontal ads only between the messages please!)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 8, 2001)

On my 800x600 iBook screen the buffer on the left takes up 1/4 of my viewable space. I've tried both IE and Omniweb. If the majority of users are happy, dont bother changing the site. Perhaps it's time for a poll? Or mabey you could figure out a way to have two versions of the forum? one and one without the buffer?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 9, 2001)

One more vote to make the move back to the left 
Put the ads if you wish on the top, bottom, or the right 

I have no prob with the ads, but please not on the leeeft


Admiral


----------



## rharder (Aug 9, 2001)

Please, move the forums back to the left. 

If it's this big of a pain to read the forums I'm not going to bother with this site. Tell _that_ to your advertisers.

-Rob


----------



## Jasoco (Aug 10, 2001)

I am using IE and OW.. Both on 1024x768.. But I like to keep the window narrower.. I don't like my window taking the entire width of the screen.. That's a WINDOWS thing.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Aug 10, 2001)

Frequent followers of this thread:

i'm posting a poll on whether or not the new layout of the site is an issue. Please go vote, the thread will be in the "site disscussion" area


----------

